# Looking for opinions on Finder and Gps/Chartplotter (seperate units)



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

Got a new rig for this year and has No electronics get to start from scratch.

24'Thompson Hardtop....Looking for opinions on a Color Fishfinder....preferably that works well on Auto settings. 

And standalone Gps/Plotter....don't forget its a hardtop. Color model

Got skunked A LOT last year so looking to get some good walleye this year!!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Two questions come to mind. Why do you want seperate units and how much do you want to spend?


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

In my opinion a raymarine e series is the best with thru hall transducer. You can find fish with a thru hall at full speed.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I bought a seperate gps since I already had a finder, but if I were you lowrance in making some nice combo units which in the end would be easier and cheaper than buying quality seperate units.


----------



## B Thomas (Jan 21, 2005)

Why not seperate units?? I have stand alone GPS and Graph, both Lowrance color units and really like it. Price a 10in big screen and see how much they are and price each a GPS and graph you like. If you have the dash space Id go with both, my opinion


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm not a combo guy, either. I have, and will always have separate units.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'm a fan of having two units as well, I have one big screen combo unit with a hard drive loaded with maps and a seperate GPS with 2 different chips just in case the combo fails I can still fish but still use speed and charts to find fish and past waypoint and more importantly get home. I have a fishfinder on my bow I can always turn on as well if the combo fails as well. Having 2 is always better than 1 just in case. I say never put your eggs in one basket, don't forget the compass!


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Furuno FCV620 Fishfinder....Garmin Color GPS....

Problems solved....


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I have two but for the sake of saving a few bucks as I have looked at numerous models out there, combo and seperate. I am just so locked into saving money mode right now<spent so much in the last 3 weeks....


----------



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

In response to how much I want to spend and I want seperate units in case a portion of it goes down


----------



## Cetchum -N- Eatum (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a Lowrance I-Finder H2o-c. It's a really nice unit for 250 - 300 depending on where you buy it. You can get the B&W version that is just as good, just no color screen, for 150 - 200.


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

CarpetBagger said:


> Furuno FCV620 Fishfinder....Garmin Color GPS....
> 
> Problems solved....


THIS WOULD BE MY RECOMMENDATION AS WELL. If space and your budget allows move up to the Furuno 585 rather than the 620. (odd numbering system...the 585 is bigger than the 620)

This will give you the best on the market for both units in my opinion and experience.

Steve Carlson


----------



## P-Shooter (Mar 24, 2008)

I use the same as carpetbagger. I can vouch for those units.


----------



## greybearded1 (Feb 29, 2008)

I use an older SiTex color video and a Garmin monochromatic GPS/ Plotter, and remember----- Friends dont let friends buy Lowrance products


----------



## sertommy (Apr 26, 2007)

LET ME KNOW......Reasonable enough where I can buy and have a combo sonar/gps w/external antenna which is what I need. And probably afford additional standalone sonar as well.....I guess two is better than one


----------

